# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  نصائح للحفاظ على الشعر والجلد

## سلامندرا

نصائح للحفاظ على الشعر والجلد



ازاى نحافظ على الشعر ونجلعه قوى وفى نفس الوقت نحافظ على فروه الرئس ونقويها

ده معادله صعبه  وجدتهاا الدكتوره  اعتدال أبو السعود 



إيه هي أسباب سقوط الشعر بشكل عام؟


أولاً: الشعر يتساقط في فصل معين من فصول السنة يعني في فصل الخريف بشرتنا تعجّز وشعرنا يقع علشان كده بنسمي فصل الخريف فصل الشيخوخة، وفصل الشتاء فصل انعدام النمو، وفصل الربيع فصل البناء، وفصل الصيف فصل الازدهار.


ولا بد أن نعتني بالشعر منذ الصغر، وعلى فكرة ممكن بعد البلوغ يحدث نوع من (الجي تورث) بمعنى لو واحدة شعرها ناعم بعد البلوغ ممكن يكون أكرت، والعكس.

ودايماً بانصح أي بنت إنها بلاش تستعمل سشوار أو كريمات منعمة. ولو شعرها متقصف أو تعاني من التكسير تذهب للدكتور؛ لتعمل تحليلا لبصيلة الشعر...

وعلى فكرة أي ضرر للشعر يكون ناتجا عن نقص فيتامين أو نوع من الأكل؛ علشان كده عمرنا ما كنا بنشاهد صلع زمان، والآن الصلع أصبح يظهر لطفل عمره خمسة عشر عاماً، كمان اختراق الأرض بعد ثقب الأوزون ساعد على سقوط الشعر أكثر.
وعلاج سقوط الشعر إيه؟
أعتني بالتغذية 


الأكل المفيد للجسم مفيد للجلد والشعر والأظافر؛ لأنهم كلهم في منظومة واحدة.


الفيتامين المسئول عن التكسيرات وتقصف الشعر والجلد إيه؟

(فيتامين ب) هو المسئول عن إعادة توازن الجلد وعدم تكسيره وكرمشته، ونقص فيتامين واحد كفيل أنه يهلك الجسم، وهذا الفيتامين يعطَى عن طريق حقن تحت الجلد في الأماكن المتضررة.
والفيتامين ده متمثل في أي أنواع الأكل؟
في القشريات: قشرة البليلة – قشرة البرغل – قشرة الفريك – العدس البني – الأرز البني، وفيتامين (ب) هو المسئول عن أعصاب الجلد، وهو عبارة عن فيتامين يخص شعر وجلد وبشرة.
هل كثرة الغسيل تسبب ضررا للشعر؟
نعم؛ فالشعر يحتوي على طبقة زيتية تحافظ على الشعر، ومع تكرار الغسيل هذه الطبقة بتنتهي، وأنصح بغسيل الشعر مرتين في الصيف، ومرة في الشتاء يوميا، ويكون الغسيل بواسطة شامبوهات طبية، وكلما كان الشامبو أقل رغوة وأقل نعومة يكون أفضل.
وهل لبس الطرحة بالنسبة للمحجبات تؤثر على سقوط الشعر؟
هذا يتوقف على نوع الحجاب فلا بد أن يكون من القطن؛ فهو عازل للمواد الخارجية الصناعية، ولا بد من ارتداء بندانة قطن تكون عازلاً.
هل الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر له تأثير على الشعر؟
الجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر مدة طويلة يصدر إشعاعا (ريديشن) وعلشان كده أي إنسان يجلس أمام الكمبيوتر يفْصِل عشر دقائق كل ساعة. فلا بد من التعامل مع التكنولوجيا بأسلوب صحي لا يسبب لي الضرر، ولا بد أن أكون جالسة في مكان تهوية علشان يخرج هذا الشعاع الذي يخرج من جهاز الكمبيوتر.


وهل الحنة تساعد على عدم سقوط الشعر؟

الحنة بتساعد على توسيع الشرايين وخفض الضغط وتساعد على عدم تشقق الكعبين، وهناك ثلاثة ألوان من الحنة:


وما هي أفضل الصبغات؟
الصبغات التي لا تحتوي على أمونيا أو نشادر، ولو لجأنا إلى الصبغات فنقوم بعمل (ماشيت أو هاي لايت)؛ لأن الماشيت بيبعد عن جذور الشعر.

بعض البنات تعاني من ظهور الشعر الأبيض وهي صغيرة، ما السبب؟

ظهور الشعر الأبيض أقل من 30 سنة يعتبر مرض يكون سببه الخوف أو نقص (الفوليك أسيد) (الموجود في البنجر) لكن الجين الوراثي للشعر الأبيض يبدأ من فوق سن 30، ويتم معالجة الشعر الأبيض عن طريق فيتامين أو استعمال الحنة، وأنصح أي بنت لا تلجأ إلى نزع الشعر الأبيض، وتكتفي بقص الشعرة؛ لأن النزع يسبب صدمة عصبية تؤثر على باقي بصيلات الشعر الآخر، وهذا ينطبق على شعر الحواجب
.
لكن ما سبب نحول الشعر من الأمام أو من الجانبين؟
من الأمام سببه ضعف النظر أو عدم العناية به منذ الصغر وإمساكه بتوكة وشده للوراء أو هناك سبب آخر وهو اختلال هرمون الأنوثة، لكن لا يوجد شيء اسمه (صلع حريمي)، ومن أسباب النحول أيضا لف الشعر طاقية.
والطريقة الصحيحة للف الشعر إيه؟
ألف الشعر على (رولو) إسفنج وكلبس بلاستيك (وأرخرخ الشعر)، وأنشف بالفوطة كويس جدّاً تحت الجلد علشان أمنع ظهور القشرة.

وازاي أقضي على قشرة الشعر؟
خليط مكون من ماء مرمرية + ماء ساخن + ملعقتين زعتر + نصف ليمونة، ويدلك بهذا الخليط فروة الرأس، ثم يشطف به، وتتم هذه العملية ثلاث مرات أسبوعيّاً.

ما مدى نجاح زراعة الشعر في مصر؟
أولاً لا يوجد أنواع كريمات أو مراهم تساعد على زراعة الشعر مرة أخرى، فإعادة إنبات الشعر يتم عن طريق فيتامينات وزيوت (أقوم بتركيبها بنفسي) وبطريقة طبية، وعن طريق هذه الفيتامينات أقوي البصيلة السطحية للشعر، بالإضافة إلى العناية بالتغذية، ولا بد أن أستفيد من مأكولات وفواكه كل فصل من فصول السنة.

وفراغ الشعر والثعلبة علاجها إيه؟
أعالجها عن طريق (الميزوثيرابي) وهي علاج حقن فيتامين تحت الجلد، وهي مواد طبيعية بجانب إعطاء فيتامينات أخرى عن طريق الفم؛ علشان أرجّع الدم لشعري مرة أخرى.

زرع الشعر الطبيعي بيتم إزاي؟
أزرع الشعر من وراء، وأعيد إنباته للأمام، ويتم عن طريق العمليات الجراحية (الميكروسكوبية) يعني (آخد جزء من وراء وأقطعه أجزاء رفيعة، وأعيده إلى الأمام عن طريق حفر الفراغات في البداية بالحقن)، وبعدها أضع الشعر في هذه الحفر، وأثبتها في الرأس عن طريق شاش فازلين ومضاد حيوي، وبعد أسبوع يتم تثبيته طبيعي. 

يجماعه ده ولا حاجه من اللى ترجمته واستفدت منه انتم كلكم ممكن تطلعوا جديد ونعمل موسوعه نصايح نحافظ بها دائما على جمال نواعم المنتدى
تفضلوا بزياره هذا الرابط هتلاقى ارشادات وحلول لاى مشكله فى شعرك سيدتى
تفضلوا من السطر التالى

*للحفاظ على الشعر وجعله  قوى دائما

*


او بالضغط على الصوره التاليه






اما بالنسبه للجلد



أشعة الشمس تضرّ جلدك، ومش عارفة تعملي إيه؟؟؟

بتعاني من ظهور التجاعيد وسنك 30 سنة؟!!!!..
شعرك يتساقط، ومش عارفة تلاقي حل؟؟
الحل بقى إنك تنظمي أسلوب حياتك، وتتبعي نصائح وإرشادات د/ "اعتدال أبو السعود" أستاذ الأمراض الجلدية والتجميل.


هل أشعة الشمس لوحدها هي اللي بتسبب أضرار للجلد والبشرة ولاّ فيه عوامل ثانية؟
أشعة الشمس لها دور كبير في حدوث أضرار بالجلد والبشرة علشان كده أنصح أي بنت إنها تحطّ عازل للشمس بنسبة عالية تصل إلى 100 % على بشرتها قبل التعرّض للشمس..
بس فيه أسباب تانية بتسبب أضرار للجلد زي السهر، وعدم شرب مياه كثيرة، وعدم تناول أطعمة تحتوي على فيتامينات مهمة للحفاظ على خلايا الجلد، وأسباب أخرى مثل العادات السيئة التي نتبعها مثل (التكشير) فهو يحرك 36 عضلة، وعند تحرك العضلة (الجلد يرخرخ)، وعلى فكرة الضحك يقلل من تحريك العضلات، وبالتالي يقلل من استهلاك الجلد، فلا بد أننا نقلل الحركات العنيفة شوية؛ لأن معظم المصريين بيعبروا عن انفعالاتهم بالعين والحاجب أثناء الكلام...
ونحاول نشرب حوالي 5 لتر مياه في اليوم؛ لأن اختلال منسوب المياه تحت الجلد بيجعل الجلد يكرمش بسرعة، والمياه بتساعد على شد خلايا الجلد.
والتكسيرات حول الأنف والفم والعين سببها إيه؟
السبب هو الرجيم القاسي؛ فالوجه ينزل والخدود تكون عالية فيظهر خطّان حول الأنف (والفم ينزل لتحت)، وبالنسبة للعين فالسبب بيكون البكاء الشديد والسهر.
وعلاجها إيه؟
أنصح بغسيل الوجه حوالي 15 مرة في اليوم؛ فهذا يساعد على منع التجاعيد، وهناك خليط مكوّن من زيت الزيتون وعسل النحل بيساعد على القضاء على غمقان الوجه والتكسير، ولو ظهرت لبنات تحت سن 30 علاجها بيكون مساج خفيف وحمام بخار، وإزالة للماكياج بطريقة صحيحة.
إيه هي أضرار السهر على البشرة؟
أنا عارفة إن كل البنات والشباب بيحبوا يسهروا في الليل، لكن أنصح أي حد عايز يسهر إنه لازم ينام الأول من الساعة العاشرة مساءً حتى الواحدة صباحا؛ لأن هذا التوقيت يتم خلاله إفراز هرمون النمو، وهو هرمون موجود في جسمنا طبيعي وبيجدد الشباب والحيوية، وخلال السهر أنا بأستهلك هذا الهرمون، فيفقد وظيفته، والحل ممكن ننام ثلاثة أيام في الأسبوع مثلاً الأحد – الثلاثاء – الخميس من 10 ـ 1 وبعدها نسهر زي ما احنا عايزين؛ علشان أساعد على بناء خلايا جلدي وبشرتي.

إيه هي الطريقة السليمة والصحية لإزالة الماكياج وآثاره ؟
أعمل خليط مكون من (زيت خروع + زيت زيتون + زيت اللوز الحلو) وزيت الخروع وظيفته يجدد خلايا الرموش والحواجب ويمنع تساقطها، وزيت الزيتون يشد البشرة ويعطي للبشرة نضارة. وزيت اللوز الحلو يزيل النمش ويجدد خلايا البشرة, وأضع الخليط في زجاجة صغيرة، وأمسح به الوجه بورق كلينكس، وكده أكون عملت إزالة للماكياج بطريقة صحيحة وعلاجية في نفس الوقت.





وازاي أحمي اليد من العجز والكرمشة؟
أحميها عن طريقة عازل الشمس أو ألبس جوانتي في الصيف، وأشرب مياه كثيرة، وأضع كريمات مرطّبة تحتوي على مواد طبيعية زي العسل واللبن.
وما هي الطرق العلاجية والتجميلية؛ للقضاء على تكسيرات الوجه؟
معظم التجاعيد والتكسيرات التي تظهر بين الحاجبين وفي الجبهة وعلى أطراف العين وحول الفم تختفي باستخدام حقن (البوتوكس) وهي عبارة عن مواد طبيعية وفيتامينات يتم حقنها تحت الجلد؛ لإخفاء التجاعيد، وتعطَى عن طريق طبيب متخصص وبنسبة معينة؛ لأنها جرعات تطعيمية ضد حركة العضلة، وتبدأ نتيجة البوتوكس في الظهور خلال يومين، ويستقر حتى 6 شهور ومع إعادة الحقن يُقضى على تكسيرات الوجه بصفة شبه نهائية، وتتم بدون تخدير كامل، والبوتوكس أيضاً يساعد على إزالة تجاعيد الرقبة.
وعلاج ترهلات الوجه والجسم إيه؟
نستخدم مادة اسمها (الهاريولوينك) وليست (سيليكون)؛ لأن الهاريولوينك هي مادة طبيعية تحقن تحت الجلد عن طريق إبر، والفرق بينها وبين السيليكون أن السيليكون يتم إزالته بعد سنوات وهو يسبب أضرارا، خاصة للذين يستخدمونه في شد وتكبير الثدي، أما (الهاريولوينك) فهي مادة طبيعية تنسحب بعد تسعة أشهر وهي مؤقتة، وأنا أفضّل الأشياء المؤقتة، وخلال فترة الحقن أعتني بالأكل وأشرب مياه كثيرة؛ علشان أساعد على طول فترة الحقن. ومعظم الفنانات يلجؤون إلى (الهاريولوينك) خلال مدة تصوير أعمالهم الفنية. 






وعمليات تصغير الأنف هل يمكن أن تتم بدون عمليات جراحية؟
ممكن نقوم بحقن الأطراف جانب الأنف؛ لتصغير عرض الأنف، لكن تصغيرها يحتاج لجراحة، وجراحة التجميل لا تشكل خطراً، لكنها تحتاج إلى طبيب بارع.
لكن ما هو التقدم العلاجي لتصغير الأنف، وشد الأرداف، وشفط الدهون بطريقة آمنة؟
أفضل طريقة هي (الميزوثيرابي) وهو علاج المنطقة الوسطى من الجلد ويستخدم لشد اليدين وعلاج تكسير الجلد وشد الأرداف، وبالنسبة لشعر الرأس فيتم إدخاله عن طريق جهاز من غير ألم، وهو عبارة عن جلسات دورية حسب الحالة، فمثلا الوجه جلسة كل عشرة أيام، وشعر الرأس جلسات متقطعة، والأرداف والثعلبة مدة طويلة حسب الحالة (فالميزوثيرابي) يساعد على إعادة إنبات الشعر وتقليص حجم الدهون.
ما الحالات التي ينجح فيها العلاج بالليزر؟
يتسخدم الليزر لعلاج حفريات الوجه والجلد وحب الشباب والشعر الزائد وصبغات الوجه.
الحفريات والصبغات وحب الشباب مرة واحدة من خلال تخدير كامل، أما الباقي فيتم عن طريق جلسات من 6 إلى 8 مرات حسب إرشادات الطبيب، ويستخدم بعدها كريمات طبيعية يقوم الطبيب بوصفها؛ لتساعد على عدم رجوع الشعر مرة أخرى.
هناك حالات تتم معالجتها بالليزر لكن الشعر يعود مرة أخرى بكثافة. إيه السبب؟
لإنجاح عمليات الليزر يجب:
أولا: التأكد من المكان الذي يتم فيه العلاج بالليزر.
ثانيا: إتمام عدد الجلسات.
عايزين وصفة طبيعية لشد الوجه؟
بياض بيضة + عسل أبيض + 3 قطع فراولة أو توت أحمر؛ وذلك لإعطاء الوجه لون احمرار، ونخلطهم في الخلاط، ونضع هذا الخليط على الوجه لمدة 30 دقيقة، ثم يغسل الوجه بماء فاتر، ثم ماء بارد.
عايزين وصفة طبيعية؛ للقضاء على حب الشباب، وآثار الحبة؟
خميرة بيرة + لبن رايب + 2/ 1 ملعقة عسل أبيض، ويوضع هذا الخليط على الحبة نفسها فتقضي عليها نهائيّاً في مدة من حوالي 48 إلى 72 ساعة.



اما عن بعض الوصفات الحيه للعالج والوقايه للجلد وافضل الادويه واى المستتحضرات تستعملين وازاى اتاكد انها مش ضاره

اليكى هذا الرابط  من السطر التالى

وصفات للحفاظ على الجلد
او

من الصوره التاليه






يارب موضوعى يكون فادكم 

وهستنى ردودكم

----------

